# Warnung vor www.gamekeyzone.de



## GermanGigaDepp (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich extra in diesem Forum angemeldet, damit ich möglichst viele Personen vor dem Online-Shop gamekeyzone - OnlineShop für Spiele zum fairen Preis mit sicherer Bezahlung warnen kann.

Dort kaufte ich am 11. Oktober 2012 einen Key für Guild Wars 2.
Exakt 3 Monate später, also am 11. Januar 2013 wurde mein Guild Wars 2 Account gesperrt.
Auf Nachfrage warum erhielt ich von ArenaNet folgende Antwort:

"Die von dir registrierte Seriennummer für Guild Wars 2 war eine nord-amerikanische Seriennummer, die von unserer Webseite https://buy.guildwars2.com/ erworben wurde. Allerdings wurde der Kauf mit einer gestohlenen Kredit- oder Debit-Karte oder mit einem gestohlenen Paypal-Account abgeschlossen und deswegen als Betrugsfall gemeldet. Aus diesem Grunde wurde dein Account gesperrt.

Wir haben deinen Account mittlerweile überprüft und entschieden, diesen wieder für dich zugänglich zu machen. Die Seriennummer wurde auf Grund des Zahlungsbetrugs permanent deaktiviert. 

Wir würden dir deshalb empfehlen, mit dem Händler in Kontakt zu treten, von dem du den Code erhalten hast und eine Rückerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises zu verlangen, da dieser dir eine widerrechtlich erstandene Seriennummer verkauft hat. Wir raten dir davon ab, eine Ersatz-Seriennummer zu akzeptieren, da diese mit gro?er Wahrscheinlichkeit erneut eine gestohlene Seriennummer ist.

Um wieder Zugriff auf das Spiel zu bekommen, muss Guild Wars 2 erneut gekauft werden und der neue, gültige Code aufs Neue auf deinem Account registriert werden. Damit diese Problematik zukünftig nicht noch einmal auftritt, würden wir dich bitten, das Spiel von einem unserer autorisierten Händler zu erwerben https://buy.guildwars2.com/retailers oder aber du kaufst das Spiel direkt von unserer Webseite https://buy.guildwars2.com/."

Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Key erworben und den Fall bei PayPal gemeldet.
Leider schreiben die, dass man Käuferschutz nur in den ersten 45 Tagen nach Bestellung geltend machen kann.
Nun mache ich dort bei PayPal weiter Druck, notfalls werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten (Rechtsschutz sei Dank).
So etwas darf man sich nicht gefallen lassen!


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2013)

Hmm, hast du dich mal direkt an gamekeyzone gewand? Vllt. sind sie auch nur Reseller und sind selber "Opfer" durch die geklauten KK geworden? Wenn es ein seriöser Shop ist, würden sie dir, nach Prüfung des Sachverhalts, einen Ersatzkey zusenden.

Davon ab, dass ich solche Key Shops meiden würde wie der Teufel das Weihwasser ... aber deinem Text entnehme ich nicht, dass du probiert hast die Sache so zu klären?!


----------



## GermanGigaDepp (14. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, hast du dich mal direkt an gamekeyzone gewand? Vllt. sind sie auch nur Reseller und sind selber "Opfer" durch die geklauten KK geworden? Wenn es ein seriöser Shop ist, würden sie dir, nach Prüfung des Sachverhalts, einen Ersatzkey zusenden.
> 
> Davon ab, dass ich solche Key Shops meiden würde wie der Teufel das Weihwasser ... aber deinem Text entnehme ich nicht, dass du probiert hast die Sache so zu klären?!



Den Shop habe ich angeschrieben, aber erhalte keine Antwort.
Und wie dort schon in der Mail von ArenaNet steht sollte man Ersatzkeys vom selben Anbieter nicht annehmen.
Ich habe gamekeyzone angeschrieben, dass ich mein Geld zurück haben möchte, den Vorfall bei PayPal gemeldet.

Mal sehen, ob ich das Geld so zurück bekomme.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall daraus gelernt nur noch Spiele bei Amazon und Co. zu bestellen


----------



## GermanGigaDepp (14. Januar 2013)

Naja es scheint aber, dass meine Aktion was gebracht hat:
Nach der negativen Bewertung in derem Bewertungssystem hatte ich nur 20 Minuten später die Bestätigung, dass ich mein Geld zurück bekomme!

Als Begründung gab man an, dass der Key von einem Großhändler kommt, der für richtige Keys genauso haften muss wie gamekeyzone für mich.

Ich habe nun einige E-Mails mit dem Service des Shops geschrieben, ich glaube das Geld bekomme ich tatsächlich zurück!

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, so wird es wohl tatsächlich ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall bei mir gewesen sein.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2016)

Nach 3 Jahren??
oO


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2016)

Hä?


----------



## chbdiablo (9. März 2016)

Ist doch ganz klar..
Seine Erfahrung ist folgende.... Er ist total erstaunt und  erschrocken... wenn Du mal richtig  erklärt haben möchtest wie total  verblödet und unfähig Du bist... kauf  ein Spiel bei gamekeyzone und  kontaktiere die hotline, die werden Dir  schon helfen wenn Du noch einen  Zweifel an Deiner Intelegenz hast, wirst  Du hier überzeugt, dass Du  nur Scheisse bist. Er ist erstaunt über die  Art der Kommunikation der  hotline von gamekeyzone. DER ABSOLUTE  WAHNSINN !


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2016)

Asooo
Warum schreibt er denn das nicht auch so hier rein???


----------



## Loosa (9. März 2016)

Jetzt bin ich auch erstaunt und vor allem erschrocken.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. März 2016)

Ich bin auch erstaunt...und ein wenig erschrocken. 

Sachen gibt's!


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2016)

Also ich hab mich dann doch zuerst erschrocken und war erst danach erstaunt.


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2016)

kombiproverkauf schrieb:


> Ich bin auch total erstaunt und erschrocken... wenn Du mal richtig  erklärt haben möchtest wie total verblödet und unfähig Du bist... kauf  ein Spiel bei gamekeyzone und kontaktiere die hotline, die werden Dir  schon helfen wenn Du noch einen Zweifel an Deiner Intelegenz hast, wirst  Du hier überzeugt, dass Du nur Scheisse bist. Ich bin erstaunt über die  Art der Kommunikation der hotline von gamekeyzone. Echt der DER ABSOLUTE  WAHNSINN !



"Hab ich dir schon mal gesagt, was die Definition von Wahnsinn ist? Wahnsinn ist wenn man exakt dieselbe Scheiße immer und immer wieder macht und erwartet, das sich was ändert. Das ist irre. Aber das erste Mal, als ich das hörte, echt ich dachte der verarscht mich also, Boom. Abgeknallt. Das Ding ist, okay ... er hatte recht. Und dann hab ich es plötzlich überall gesehen. Überall waren sie, diese Blöden Pisser, überall sah ich wie sie exakt denselben Scheiß wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder machten und dachten: Dieses Mal wird's anders laufen. Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein bitte! Dieses Mal wird's anders laufen! Es tut mir leid, aber mir gefällt nicht wie ... du mich anglotzt! Okay? Hast du ein beschissenes Problem in deinem Hirn? Glaubst du etwa, ich verarsche dich? Glaubst du, ich lüge? F*ck dich! Okay, f*ck dich! Schon gut, Mann. Ich chill, Hermano. Ich beruhige mich. Die Sache ist, ... okay. Die Sache ist, getötet habe ich dich schon mal. Und verrückt bin ICH sicher nicht. Schon okay. Das ist wie Wasser unter 'ner Brücke. Hab ich dir schon mal gesagt, was Wahnsinn ist?"


----------



## LOX-TT (9. März 2016)

Vaas reloaded


----------

